# Together for the Gospel



## fredtgreco (May 6, 2006)

I was not sure where to put this, but I wanted you all to see this excellent document.

http://www.togetherforthegospel.org/T4TG-statement.pdf

_For though I am free from all men, I have made myself a servant to all, that I might win the more; and to the Jews I became as a Jew, that I might win Jews; to those who are under the law, as under the law, that I might win those who are under the law; to those who are without law, as without law (not being without law toward God, but under law toward Christ), that I might win those who are without law; to the weak I became as weak, that I might win the weak. I have become all things to all men, that I might by all means save some. Now this I do for the gospel´s sake, that I may be partaker of it with you._ (1 Cor. 9:19-23)


----------



## Ivan (May 6, 2006)

I say Amen and AMEN to this document!!


----------



## Herald (May 6, 2006)

Amen.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2006)

If Reformed Baptists, Reformed Presbyterians, Lutherans(non liberal), and Reformed Independents can be more unified on the gospel and work towards that ened together but keep a brotherly loving open debate on our distinctives then I can see Christ's church woooping up on the Catholic Church and Islam!! (of course its God who does the wooping)

BLADE


----------



## BlackCalvinist (May 8, 2006)

I'll be blogging through the entire T4G statement over the next week or so.

http://blog.theologicallycorrect.com

I'll have my analysis of the intro up on site probably 2morrow.


----------

